# Grit Guards - Lets find out once and for all !



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

So, Grit Guards - are they needed ?

I have read so so many times that they are very important, but I have also read many times that they are a waste of time and money.

I personally would never dream of washing a car without one, but am I now in the minority ????


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

I don't bother with them, I never place the wash media at the bottom of the bucket so for me they're not needed :thumb:


----------



## gav1513 (Apr 16, 2009)

i bought 2 buckets with grit guards a couple of weekends ago and use them for the first time this weekend just gone, they were a bit tricky to use i.e rubbing my mitt on them without them moving and that but once i got use to it my wash water was still crystal clear at the end and now wonder why ive been sooo long without them, definatly a must for me


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

The Grit Guard was invented to eliminate the need for using the 2 bucket method, which uses less water, means you only need to carry 1 bucket around the car, and is much quicker. 

The Grit Guard splits one bucket into two, effectively the rinse bucket is underneath the Grit Guard. If you washed a car using 1 20L clear bucket, with a grit guard, below the grit guard would be black, above would be clean. 

So, if you use 2 bucket method with no grit guards, that is essentially using a grit guard. However, some people still for peace of mind prefer to use 2 bucket method, AND 2 grit guards, which is only really beneficial if the car is incredibly dirty and for some reason you haven't carried out any kind of pre-wash before hand washing.

They are good, but using 2 buckets will do the same thing if you want to save yourself the expense of £20's worth of heavily patented expensive plastic.


----------



## Joel. (Jun 22, 2011)

Don't need one, I have been washing with the same method for two years with no problems.
I wouldn't mind one but I don't want to buy another bucket aswell.


----------



## luke123 (Mar 30, 2010)

Iv recently changed from using one grit guard in both buckets to 2 grit guards in he rinse bucket and none in the wash bucket


----------



## rtjc (Apr 19, 2009)

Unless you're splashing your wash device (mitt, sponge, shaun the sheep) around in the rinse water like a beached fish trying to get back to sea, then you don't need one. If you like making a mess and splashing the water all over the place then by all means, get a couple grit guards and knock yourself out.

Two bucket method & careful rinsing in the water. Gravity does the rest.


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Two wash buckets and no grit guards in either bucket for me.

This choice of no grit guards is purely by design as my buckets are oval shaped and standard grit guards don't fit the bottom of my bucket.

I've learned to adapt my washing techniques by not dipping my wash media deep into the rinse bucket.

Also, I wouldn't begrudge anyone who decides to spend their money on expensive buckets & grit guards. 
However, If I was paying someone for their services on my car, then I want to see grit guards in their buckets. :doublesho


----------



## dave-g (Nov 14, 2009)

I have only recently purchased two buckets, one grit guard. But as I still use a sponge (dodo sn) it's a peace of mind thing, as I rub it gently against the guard and check after use. 

2 buckets make a hell of a difference IMO. Even without a guard.


----------



## mr.t (Oct 1, 2010)

I only recently started using two buckets.I would go for a gritt guard but i think their too expensive. Even if i do get some i dont think its impossible to stop swirls.I try very hard to avoid swirls but somehow ive still got some which is abit gutting.


----------



## Nally (May 30, 2012)

I am a one bucket grit guard type of person. ( didn't see an option for liking them) if I didn't have a guard I would defo two bucket method.

I use it as I use snow foam as prep and wash my
Wash so dont have a separate bucket with soap in it.


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

2 buckets no grit guards


----------



## jlw41 (Jun 5, 2011)

I was sceptical about them and wanted to try them for myself, so bought two

turns out it was a massive waste of money :wall:


----------



## Jaywoo (May 1, 2012)

I personally dont see the point of them,


----------



## MEH4N (Mar 15, 2012)

i just use two buckets.


----------



## Mk3Brick (May 24, 2012)

two buckets, grit guard in the rinse bucket for me. just to be super dooper safe.


----------



## AGRE (Sep 25, 2008)

3 Buckets and 2 Guards for me...


----------



## Joel. (Jun 22, 2011)

What's the 3rd bucket for?


----------



## onnyuk (Jul 11, 2012)

Even before getting involved with this forum I always thought that grit guards were used so you could leave your washmitt, sponge, (insert preferred washing thing here) in the bucket without the worry that it will sink to the bottom of the bucket and come to rest in the grit/dirt. What other reasons could there be for using them?

I have two free homemade ones and I'm happy to use them in my free buckets. And I have a separate £1 bucket for rinsing wheel brush/sponge etc

Wouldn't waste my money buying them.

Andy


----------



## Junior Bear (Sep 2, 2008)

I thought this thread would show proof of a guard being necessary, not another discussion lol


3bm for me, with 3 grit guards


----------



## AGRE (Sep 25, 2008)

Joel. said:


> What's the 3rd bucket for?


Usually for Wheels arches etc + its some where to keep all your wheel wash media.


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Joel. said:


> What's the 3rd bucket for?


The third bucket is dedicated for wheels, just an 'el cheapo bucket that holds various Envy brushes, Wheel Woolies & Vikan brushes for me.

I fill the third bucket with some warm water, and use it to lubricate and rinse my brushes, and defo no grit guard in the wheel bucket.

If I had a grit guard, it would be installed in the rinse bucket only :thumb:


----------



## avit88 (Mar 19, 2012)

99p black bucket from tesco does the job i buy 2 so y would you ever spend £20 on a bucket lol madness!


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

Complete waste of time and money, the only way they'd be beneficial is if it was a true one filter so nothing could come back into suspension, in reality they way we wash our cars the grit would stay in suspension long enough for you to putting your mitt straight back through it anyway.


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

imo there aint no need for that grit guard caper,i use 2bm meth.but ive got bal clear tile adhesive buckets.the main thing afaic is that theyre clear.so its easier to see the dirty water.i use a d.j.wookie and run it under a tap now and then if it gets really bad.simple as.


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Dj.xray said:


> i use 2bm meth.but ive got bal clear tile adhesive buckets.the main thing afaic is that theyre clear.so its easier to see the dirty water.i use a d.j.wookie and run it under a tap now and then simple as.


Wot no 'yella' grit guards?









Only jessin' with ya dude. :thumb:


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

Tips said:


> Wot no 'yella' grit guards?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol.na,no yella tips,ive got a yella alloy wheel brush though.all the best mate..


----------



## T.D.K (Mar 16, 2011)

Gravity keeps the dirt at the bottom surely?

Don't get me wrong, I like nice over priced buckets but grit guards are a no no.


----------



## Dan J (Jun 18, 2008)

I've managed 17yrs without one and will carry on doing so
Gaz W made a very good point in his post on page 1 regarding "PRE washing"which I think a lot people over look to a point or don't do to any great extent,
Pre washing the car thoroughly before touching it with anything will help no end and remove a majority of the crap, I'll spend anything from 10/15mins upwards pre washing the car with the pressure washer , blowing arches out, nooks and crannys,run offs etc before shampoo even touches the car.

Not saying grit guards should be outed but the concentration on the pre wash should be more adhered to rather than 2 buckets and a grit guards saving your bacon as such.


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

I wonder how many that say no to buying grit guards, say yes to buying snow foam solutions, snow foam lances, snow foam adapters etc.









Citrus Pre wash >> Citrus snow foam >> power blast with plain water >> Snow foam.


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

onnyuk said:


> Even before getting involved with this forum I always thought that grit guards were used so you could leave your washmitt, sponge, (insert preferred washing thing here) in the bucket without the worry that it will sink to the bottom of the bucket and come to rest in the grit/dirt. What other reasons could there be for using them?
> 
> I have two free homemade ones and I'm happy to use them in my free buckets. And I have a separate £1 bucket for rinsing wheel brush/sponge etc
> 
> ...


I spose there made so **** in the bucket dont float to the top.


----------



## Aln_S (May 10, 2012)

T.D.K said:


> Gravity keeps the dirt at the bottom surely?


I would have thought that it would pretty much stay in suspension in the water, unless it was very heavy grit. Which shouldnt be on the car at that stage anyhow if it has been washed properly?

Maybe if the bucket was left to settle for 5 mins each time and then the mitt dipped very gently in the bucket they would be effective.. new technique?


----------



## Keith_Lane (Dec 9, 2011)

Personally, I just use the 2BM and always take care to not dip the wash mitt to the bottom of the bucket when rinsing, works perfectly well imo


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Keith_Lane said:


> Personally, I just use the 2BM and always take care to not dip the wash mitt to the bottom of the bucket when rinsing, works perfectly well imo


Correct answer Keith_Lane :thumb:


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

mr.t said:


> I only recently started using two buckets.I would go for a gritt guard but i think their too expensive. Even if i do get some i dont think its impossible to stop swirls.I try very hard to avoid swirls but somehow ive still got some which is abit gutting.


Get yourself a bit of micromesh from travis perkins and cut it to size and shove that at the bottom.


----------



## Sarah (Aug 11, 2008)

2BM for me with a grit guard in each, bought mine for just under £7 each and buckets from B&Q so not even an expensive set up  Better to be safe than sorry IMO.


----------



## Junior Bear (Sep 2, 2008)

Lotts of talk about the actual grid part of this grit guard.

That's just to allow the dirt to pass through. 

I may be wrong, but the four fins that stand at the bottom play the biggest part in making sure the dirt stays separated from the cleaner solution, because they stop that part of the bucket being able to be swished about unless you really try to

Wish I could draw on this app, would explain better lol


----------



## Ryan (Feb 18, 2008)

For me its a case of I have them so I use them. Unsure if they actually do a job or not, im verging on the fact that that the rinse bucket grit guard prob does more of a job than the wash solution. But like i said, i shelled out for them years ago so figure I may aswell :thumb:


----------



## avit88 (Mar 19, 2012)

Tips said:


> I wonder how many that say no to buying grit guards, say yes to buying snow foam solutions, snow foam lances, snow foam adapters etc.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


not me i think thats a waste of money and time too, 2 buckets of soapy water job done...


----------



## chrisgreen (Mar 30, 2012)

3 buckets, two grit guards for me. Third bucket is for wheel brushes.


----------



## poppo2003 (Sep 21, 2011)

** 2 buckets and 3 grits **

1 grit in wash bucket and 2 grits in rinse bucket


----------



## poppo2003 (Sep 21, 2011)

Just a link to show the differents between 1 and 2 grits in one bucket


----------



## Marky-G-66 (May 31, 2012)

I tend to use PB buckets most, if not all the time now... Cant fit grit guards in those, but its not something id lose any sleep over.

I do have some round buckets with grit guards but in my opinion i only see the grit guards as good baffles to help stop the dirty stuff from swishing around the bucket... Id never put my hand in the bottom of the bucket to wipe the mitt over the guard...The PB oval buckets i use have two domes in at the bottom which does more or less the same thing anyway...


----------



## Junior Bear (Sep 2, 2008)

You can see from the video that it works, ok the particles used for demonstration are bigger and probably a lot heavier than what would come off a car. but the grit guard massively reduces the particles swishing up into the main part of the bucket

Using two eliminates it altogether


----------



## amchardy (Apr 26, 2008)

7 buckets and 14 gird guards, nothing less...









In all seriousness though, never really felt the need for one.


----------



## Hasan1 (Jul 1, 2011)

poppo2003 said:


> Just a link to show the differents between 1 and 2 grits in one bucket


In my eyes that video just show you don't need them. 
With no grit guard in he puts his hand to the bottom and moves his had forward and back up and down with grit guards in flat hand side to side or just round and round.


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

I prespray with ONR and then wash with one bucket of ONR and no grit guard using my 99 pence bucket.

I am utterly relaxed about others using whatever techniques they want. If someone uses a £50 bucket and a series of complex filters to wash a car that is fine by me. This is a hobby (for most of us) after all


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

poppo2003 said:


> Just a link to show the differents between 1 and 2 grits in one bucket


I've seen that video before and it's completely and utterly pointless, replicate the test with something slightly representing what we wash from our cars not balls of whatever that are enormous compared to road grime, traffic dust and airborne dust.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

no guards here... I just scare the grit to stay at the bottom of both buckets a la Chuck Norris styleeeeeeeeee...

:thumb:


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

bigmc said:


> I've seen that video before and it's completely and utterly pointless, replicate the test with something slightly representing what we wash from our cars not balls of whatever that are enormous compared to road grime, traffic dust and airborne dust.


You never know, someone may have lentils covering their car.


----------



## LittleMissTracy (May 17, 2012)

I have no grit guard, but until I can make one cheaply, I think that is how it will remain.
I'm really careful and never let my MF sponge (not that it would sink) to the bottom of the bucket


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

LittleMissTracy said:


> I have no grit guard, but until I can make one cheaply, I think that is how it will remain.
> I'm really careful and never let my MF *sponge* (not that it would sink) to the bottom of the bucket


Did you just say Sponge. :doublesho

Only jokin' LittleMissTracy :thumb:


----------



## LittleMissTracy (May 17, 2012)

Tips said:


> Did you just say Sponge. :doublesho
> 
> Only jokin' LittleMissTracy :thumb:


I did Micrefibre sponge,  don't get the feel for mitts except with QD's


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

a


bigmc said:


> Complete waste of time and money, the only way they'd be beneficial is if it was a true one filter so nothing could come back into suspension, in reality they way we wash our cars the grit would stay in suspension long enough for you to putting your mitt straight back through it anyway.


+1...i heard that if you lube the bucket up first with 'madagascan snake oil',then fill the bucket with 400 year old amazon rainforest water youll always have a clean 'wookie'.


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

Dj.xray said:


> a
> 
> +1...i heard that if you lube the bucket up first with 'madagascan snake oil',then fill the bucket with 400 year old amazon rainforest water youll always have a clean 'wookie'.


Where can I buy this snake oil and how much is it going to cost me, I won't pay less than £50/l for it, it must work really well though and be used by all the pros.


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

bigmc said:


> Where can I buy this snake oil and how much is it going to cost me, I won't pay less than £50/l for it, it must work really well though and be used by all the pros.


Lol.£100 a litre you can get in morrisons.


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

Can't I get it in an expensive looking container with a boutique name?


----------



## Samh92 (Aug 30, 2012)

rtjc said:


> Unless you're splashing your wash device (mitt, sponge, shaun the sheep) around in the rinse water like a beached fish trying to get back to sea, then you don't need one. If you like making a mess and splashing the water all over the place then by all means, get a couple grit guards and knock yourself out.
> 
> Two bucket method & careful rinsing in the water. Gravity does the rest.


Best comment so far :lol:


----------



## sparkey32 (Aug 11, 2012)

Dj.xray said:


> Lol.£100 a litre you can get in morrisons.


Can't be much kop if it's only 100 quid a litre, but will have to try it, never lubed a bucket before


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

Grit guards.
Ok lets look at this logically then make our minds up.
1. How do you prep to wash do you tfr and rinse first with a pressure washer/hose. Or just go straight in with a sponge like item or do you use snow foam????
2. Do you use the bathroom sponge or a decent quality mitt or mf sponge that have a long pile that "sucks" the dirt in
3. Do you chuck the sponge like thing in the bucket kick it round a bit then use it 
OR dip it in bucket squeeze it a few times then use the water and suds from the top of the bucket so as to use a lot of suds ( remember suds float dirt away from paintwork )
4. Do you take your time or blast the wash as fast as you can.
If you follow the correct procedure do you REALLY need a grit guard or nowerdays even two buckets. If you tfr and rinse Properly to start with then realistly no you theoreticly don't.
They have been round for about twelve years now. So how did we wash cars in the " olden days "
Did we mop every car because it was swirled to hell NO. We didnt. If a good wax was used then theoreticly the dirt should rinse off atthe pre wash stage shouldnt it ( or is the wording on the back of all the decent waxes all hype too and they dont do what they say they do...
But maybe im wrong i have been known to be wrong before


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

theres always this for and against thing with grit guards, but for £8 why not have 1? we spend a fortune on correcting our car and keeping them looking good yet some moan about a grit guard being a wast of money. Its like the pdg debate but the next time you find a scratch/swirl on your paint just think if you used a £8 grit guard would that have saved you the time and money correcting the scratch?.


----------



## RobDom (Oct 26, 2005)

This video says a lot, a single grit guard seems pretty useless:


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

AllenF said:


> Grit guards.
> Ok lets look at this logically then make our minds up.
> 1. How do you prep to wash do you tfr and rinse first with a pressure washer/hose.
> 2. Do you use the bathroom sponge or a decent quality mitt or mf sponge that have a long pile that "sucks" the dirt in
> ...


i'd sooner use a grit guard then tfr mate less of 2 evils :thumb:


----------



## LittleMissTracy (May 17, 2012)

AllenF said:


> Grit guards.
> Ok lets look at this logically then make our minds up.
> 1. How do you prep to wash do you tfr and rinse first with a pressure washer/hose.
> 2. Do you use the bathroom sponge or a decent quality mitt or mf sponge that have a long pile that "sucks" the dirt in
> ...


1. PW, TFR as in snowfoam and PW
2. MF Sponge
3. Dip 
4. Take my time
Defo 2 buckets and one for wheels, cheap buckets and Grey MF for wheels


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

bigmc said:


> Can't I get it in an expensive looking container with a boutique name?


Yeah,of course its called 'montylube',and it comes in a carbon fibre jar with a chrome lid...


----------



## Dohnut (Feb 4, 2011)

I voted for waste of time cos waste of money wasnt an option.


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

ONR is my gritguard and wouldn't change it for anything else.


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

lol,theres one post here i could take right out of context but ill refrain...


----------



## Crispo (Mar 23, 2011)

Wash bucket no grit guard, rinse bucket with grit guard


----------



## Nally (May 30, 2012)

AGRE said:


> Usually for Wheels arches etc + its some where to keep all your wheel wash media.


+1 have a spry black one for that. Bit smaller that my 20ltr one


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Here's my metallic dark grey bucket with natty red handle.










£3 from B&Q, 12 litres capacity and dedicated for my wheels.


----------



## onnyuk (Jul 11, 2012)

Dj.xray said:


> lol,theres one post here i could take right out of context but ill refrain...


What this one maybe ?



sparkey32 said:


> Can't be much kop if it's only 100 quid a litre, but will have to try it, never lubed a bucket before


LOL

Andy


----------



## Nally (May 30, 2012)

Tips said:


> Here's my metallic dark grey bucket with natty red handle.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My wheel bucket is not that posh £1 asda lol
Metal handle like my £20 one


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

onnyuk said:


> What this one maybe ?
> 
> LOL
> 
> Andy


Lol.not quite mate nearly


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Nally said:


> My wheel bucket is not that posh £1 asda lol
> Metal handle like my £20 one


I do like all my buckets to have a soft touch comfi grip handles no matter how ghey it sounds.


----------



## chrisgreen (Mar 30, 2012)

Tips said:


> Here's my metallic dark grey bucket with natty red handle.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Far too posh. I'm currently using three of these £1 Wilko 14.5ltr buckets:

Untitled by Chris Green, on Flickr
But about to replace two of them with 21ltr BAL mixing buckets I bought recently for £4 each:


----------



## M20fes (Aug 28, 2012)

I've just started using 2 buckets both with grit guards. Iam sure they will serve there purpose and certainly won't make it any worse. Don't see the price being a real issue when we spend so much on disposable and usable products. A buckets for life not just for christmas


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

chrisgreen said:


> Far too posh. I'm currently using three of these £1 Wilko 14.5ltr buckets:
> 
> Untitled by Chris Green, on Flickr
> But about to replace two of them with 21ltr BAL mixing buckets I bought recently for £4 each:


Same as as the ones ive got theyre solid.


----------



## Joel. (Jun 22, 2011)

Tips said:


> The third bucket is dedicated for wheels, just an 'el cheapo bucket that holds various Envy brushes, Wheel Woolies & Vikan brushes for me.
> 
> I fill the third bucket with some warm water, and use it to lubricate and rinse my brushes, and defo no grit guard in the wheel bucket.
> 
> If I had a grit guard, it would be installed in the rinse bucket only :thumb:


I just use a wheel cleaner and don't worry about washing again.


----------



## Phil H (May 14, 2006)

This is my 2bm, one with built in grit guard, other has removable guard and built in wheel dolly:



















i'll get my coat lol


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

I bought in in from the off, you dont need to if using good two bucket method.

However offers another level of assurance, i already have them so i use them always.

Not something thats going to wear out once purchased you wont need another, unless you simply want another...:lol:


----------



## JMorty (Apr 25, 2011)

To be fair, I don't think they do any harm and if they only help by 0.01% then why not really.


----------



## JakeWhite (Oct 14, 2011)

I wouldn't say it was the end of the world if we didn't use them but I personally use them as they just came with my AB buckets. I like the thought of dirt being trapped below them but have also seen some dirt can float on the top of the water (not sink) so really it's more about the users technique than grit guards being a life saver.


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

^^ The thing is the dirt isn't trapped


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

I have 3 buckets and 3 Gritguards but only use 1 in my Rinse Bucket when doing the 2 bucket method. If you wash you washpad / Mitt out in the Rinse Bucket you shouldnt really have any muck left to transfer into the Wash Bucket


----------



## ianrobbo1 (Feb 13, 2007)

I use B&Q buckets complete with "ON" OFF" written with felt pen, so I don't mix them up, when full of suds it is easy to do when concentrating on cleaning the car!! I recently bought a couple of grit guards, and to be honest don't like using them as they seem to want to fall apart, and make emptying/cleaning the buckets out a pain as I've to wash them as well now rather than just the buckets!!


----------



## Hoovie (Sep 3, 2008)

2BM for washing body, GG in Rinse one, 3rd dedicated bucket for wheels.
Find GG good to agitate the mitt a bit when it starts to look dirty and better then just rinsing the mitt in the bucket without a good rub


----------



## RDB85 (Dec 28, 2011)

I bought two buckets with GG. If you pre wash or snow foam the car then there really should be any dirt on the car. Ive noticed thought that when you empty the water that neither are dirty. Same with just using one bucket.


----------



## VAG-hag (May 14, 2012)

rtjc said:


> Unless you're splashing your wash device (mitt, sponge, shaun the sheep) around in the rinse water like a beached fish trying to get back to sea, then you don't need one. If you like making a mess and splashing the water all over the place then by all means, get a couple grit guards and knock yourself out.
> 
> Two bucket method & careful rinsing in the water. Gravity does the rest.


This 100% :thumb:


----------



## VW STEVE. (Mar 18, 2012)

Been using one since last August & they get my vote. Was amazed at the rubbish stuck at the bottom of the bucket when i used it for the first time.


----------



## mmckaero (Dec 23, 2012)

I use the two buckets method without any guards but I might try the guard in the rinse bucket just to see if there is any difference . 
By all accounts it looks like personal preference


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

I don't use Grit Guards, and haven't since the first time I used one. More of a hinderance than a help..

What is needed is a decent deep bucket, where the [email protected] can sink to the bottom and you take clean[ish] water from the top of the bucket..

I know a lot of people bang on about the cheap 99p buckets in B&Q and the like, but they are just far far to shallow..


----------



## efib (Sep 18, 2012)

I use 2bm with a grit guard in each one and I like it that way


----------



## sxi tez (Jan 29, 2012)

one deep bucket and one grit guard,job done


----------



## Millzer (Jan 24, 2012)

Seems a good option for people to try?

Ebay Linky


----------



## paulbraniff77 (Jul 17, 2012)

i have the gritt guards but to be honest i dont rub my wash mitt on them i just use my hand and ring it out checking it to make sure that the mitt is clean before use again i think its kind of a security blanket thing lol you feel safer knowing its there


----------



## ercapoccia (Nov 14, 2008)

I follow Todd Cooperider tips, 2BM with 2 grit guards each, let's call it 2X2BM


----------



## Willows-dad (Jul 12, 2012)

2 c/guys buckets, nice and deep and a grit guard in the rinse bucket. It works so why change it.


----------



## Wheelzntoys (Jan 28, 2012)

2 grit guards in 1 bucket, 1 grit guard in 2nd bucket is fine for me.


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Nope - used to use them, now I use a miracle product called common sense.

Keep the mitt well rinsed out and never put it into the wash bucket dirty... either rinsed well in the rinse bucket or hosed out before going into the wash bucket... and then of course just using the weight of the mitt to clean the car, not leaning in with pressure or sweeping dirt half way along the car with big strokes.

For me there are other things to focus on in a safe wash than a grit guard... just dip the mitt into the top part of the bucket, let the grit fall to the bottom. If you stir up the water or wash solution but rubbing a mitt on a guard, grit particles that are light enough to float will be stirred into the solution where you have your mitt.


----------



## JMorty (Apr 25, 2011)

Perfect technique as always Dave :thumb:


----------



## dave-g (Nov 14, 2009)

Dave KG said:


> Nope - used to use them, now I use a miracle product called common sense.
> 
> Keep the mitt well rinsed out and never put it into the wash bucket dirty... either rinsed well in the rinse bucket or hosed out before going into the wash bucket... and then of course just using the weight of the mitt to clean the car, not leaning in with pressure or sweeping dirt half way along the car with big strokes.


So you often hose out the washmitt before each dip into the bucket? 😕


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

If I have the hose out (sometimes I just use watering cans when the hose is frozen), it will just hold the mitt under the hose for a second or two each side agitating the pile of the mitt before it goes into the wash bucket. May sound longer, but takes just as long as it takes for me to put the mitt in a rinse bucket and agitate the pile to free any grit in the mitt, plus under the hose you have a constant supply of clean water


----------



## Junior Bear (Sep 2, 2008)

Not knocking anybody's way of doing things, especially not daves of all people.


But when people say grit guards are overkill bla bla what's the point etc, to me a constant hose down of the mitt after every panel sounds even more long winded, although extremely ideal and further decreases the risk of marring. 


At the end of the day I'd probably do it myself if I remembered, but 2bm and grit guards is just natural to me so never think to keep the hose running


----------



## Wayno (Dec 30, 2012)

I've never felt the need for a grit guard. 
A* Because my car is never that dirty
B* I'm careful in how I wash it. 

Hose entire car, 2 buckets, Lambs Wool mit, Poorboys Super SlicknSuds, Then wash a single panel and rinse, until entire car is done starting with roof and working down. 

Never, putting mitt to bottom of either bucket, probably because they are both so bloody tall and full lol. 

Alloys being last to clean with left over wash water and sponge. 

Hasn't done my car any harm I don't think.


----------



## AndyC (Oct 25, 2005)

"Can't do any harm" option for me.

Been using them for a while and my wash "technique" nowadays is along the lines of "get it done as fast as posisble - you have better things to do". Seriously, I was watching the new wash centre my local Homebase now has and asking myself why I have a small fortune in fancy wash gear stashed in the garage when these chaps were using mitts, MF towels and so on and no noticeable "damage" to the cars they'd finished :thumb:

Mind you, I foamed my neighbour's van on Saturday and cleaned it with a VIkan brush :doublesho and it looked better for it, trust me!!


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

I've never bothered, just 2BM and I'm yet to cause any damage


----------



## Tank. (Dec 26, 2011)

i plan on getting grit guards, mainly because im sloppy and careless :|


----------

